# All dialects: بخيل



## Andrew___

May I ask, is this word *بخيل *(stingy) used in colloquial?*

شكراً بخيلاً 
*


----------



## yasmeena

In Lebanon and Syria, yes.


----------



## Little_LIS

In Egypt, we say "ba5eel" and sometimes we say:

da ba5eel=da geldah


----------



## djara

In Tunisian بخيل (pronounced bkheel) means lazy
For stingy, we say _sh7ee7 _or _mish7aa7 _مشحاح شحيح


----------



## londonmasri

Andrew___ said:


> May I ask, is this word *بخيل *(stingy) used in colloquial?
> 
> *شكراً بخيلاً *


 
hahaha! shokran bakheelan?


----------



## ayed

Andrew___ said:


> May I ask, is this word *بخيل *(stingy) used in colloquial?
> 
> *شكراً بخيلاً *


 
Yes, we use it even out there in the desert.
We sometimes use the word"q3ayTi"*قعيطي*"instead


----------



## elroy

yasmeena said:


> In Lebanon and Syria, yes.


 We also use it in Palestinian Arabic, and I assume it's also used in Jordanian.


----------



## sandybelle89

Yes and also in Egypt of course 
bakheel 
It's Fus7a as well 
there are some synonymes :
shaheeh شحيح 
moqter  مقتر


----------



## Haroon

Dr.Susy said:


> In Egypt, we say &quot;ba5eel&quot; and sometimes we say:
> 
> da ba5eel=da geldah


 
 and also , ميت ع الدنيا


----------



## Andrew___

sandybelle89 said:


> there are some synonymes :
> shaheeh شحيح
> moqter مقتر


 
Thanks Sandy.  

Isn't مقتر pronounced muqattir?


----------



## ayed

Andrew___ said:


> Thanks Sandy.
> 
> Isn't مقتر pronounced muqattir?


  We pronouced it so


----------



## mary-zizi

yes we use it in algeria but sometimes we use mechehah =مشحاح instead ,,,


----------



## sandybelle89

Moqter 
listen I afraid that you mean moqatter 
so you can paste this word with (tashkeel ) 
and paste it in this website
acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html
it can pronounce Arabic word but don't forget to write the true tashkeel

 مُقتِر

With all my regards  
aah ,I would like to tell you that moqter differs than moqattar 

مقتر 

is differs than 
مُقَطَّر which is more scientific and it came from 
qatra which means drop 

but the other moqter ( with taa' ) means stingy or niggard


----------



## ola84

the word بخيل is also used in standard arabic.

بخيل من البُخل

بَخِل  يبخَل


----------



## Michealowen79

yes, its used in most arabic countries.

bakheel = stingy


----------



## Masjeen

*ساعات احنا نستعمل كلمة جعص كرديف لكلمة بخيل*
*بس حيل عاجبتني كلمة جعص يقولونها البدو في الصحراء*​


----------



## Michealowen79

ok, I think the question is about stingy ( Bakheel ) , which is understandable and used by most arabic speaker countries , so I think the answer is yes ..I agree that there are alot of synonyms for this word. but I think this is the mostly used ( Bakheel )...

Thank you


----------

